# Noob Slaughtering



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Gee whiz, it's been a while. Time to crush a newb! :tu

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 3895 BOOM


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

If I were a noob I'd be building one of these


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DBall said:


> Gee whiz, it's been a while. Time to crush a newb! :tu
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 3895 BOOM


Yeah Dan, was wonderin' where you been. Nice to see you back in camo.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

It's like that game whack-a-mole.... they just keep popping up every time!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Yeah Dan, was wonderin' where you been. Nice to see you back in camo.


60+ hour work weeks and wedding planning (2 months away). I've been a busy boy...

What better way to relieve some stress than to drop ordinance, eh?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:rTake no prisoners!!:r


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Any clue on who the victim is?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

leasingthisspace said:


> Any clue on who the victim is?


Last I heard it was Old Sailor


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Last I heard it was Old Sailor


Congrats to him. I guess we all define NOOB their own way.:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

leasingthisspace said:


> Any clue on who the victim is?


Someone who doesn't know me, who's never interacted with me and has no clue it's coming.

Those are the best...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You're just a big bully that picks on the noobs!!


And you play a hell of a guitar!


:ss


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Go get'm Dan!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

noobs smack you, you smack a noob. cs is cyclic, i love it

stearns


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Isn't there a law against slaughtering noobs??


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan's off his meds ... must be the wedding planning.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This is noob-squashing at it's finest. :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

omg I feel bad for the noob...but I can't wait to see the damage! Go get'em Dan.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

This is going to HURT... I'd hate to be a newb right now............. :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> This is going to HURT... I'd hate to be a newb right now............. :ss


Dan is this one of the newbs that mystery bombed you?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Dan is this one of the newbs that mystery bombed you?


No. See below...



DBall said:


> Someone who doesn't know me, who's never interacted with me and has no clue it's coming.


I don't know what noobs bombed me, but I'll find out... :hn

In fact, I remember you posting about those little DPG firecrackers, so a part of me suspects you...


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> No. See below...
> 
> I don't know what noobs bombed me, but I'll find out... :hn
> 
> In fact, I remember you posting about those little DPG firecrackers, so a part of me suspects you...


Well that's some stealthy detective work but please keep in mind that I'm just a source of the firecrackers...here's a hint though..might wanna check who is on the sign-up lists and who the firecrackers have been sold to, Dr. Holmes. p


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Well that's some stealthy detective work but please keep in mind that I'm just a source of the firecrackers...here's a hint though..might wanna check who is on the sign-up lists of who I've sold them too, Dr. Holmes. p


There's a list? Time to search now...

Oh and by the way:

mugen910's Profile 
Join Date: May 2008
Location: Redsox/Celtic/Patriot Nation
Posts: 1,252
Ring Gauge:* 666*
 Trader Feedback: 31


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

GUILTY!!!!

just kidding, a whole buncha people have you on their hit list. way to add another

stearns


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks like it landed........


----------

